

The 500 Startups Pitch Deck - prasmussen
http://www.wikisend.com/download/410880/500%20Startups%20Investor%20Deck%20Jan.2012.pdf

======
FamousAspect
Tried to access, pressing the download button has no response on Chrome, can
you please post to google docs or maybe drop box with a download link?

~~~
dirkk0
Doesn't work on Chrome indeed, did work on Safari. Here's another link:
<http://d.pr/f/LH9U>

